# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box 2.7 Ready - Xiaomi Special Update

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 2.7 (19th Nov 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 2.7 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 2.7 Highlights*  * 
Added Xiaomi Account Lock / Frp Lock Remove (Both New Security/ Old Security)
Added Xiaomi Cloud Apk Remove (Need Root)
Improved Xiaomi Factory Reset for New Security Devices (Recovery Mode)
Improved Xiaomi Flashing
Fixed Read Info While Flash 
Xiaomi 3 (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi 3s (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi 4C (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi 4C BL Unlock
Xiaomi 4S (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi 4S BL Unlock
Xiaomi 5 (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi Max (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi Note (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi Note3 (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi Pro (EDL Mode)
Xiaomi Mi4 (Fastboot mode)
Xiaomi MI3W (Fastboot mode)
Xiaomi Redmi 1S (Fastboot mode)  
Supported Features 
-Remove Pin/Password/Pattern/Fingerprint Lock (Without Flash in Recovery Mode)
-Remove Pin/Password/Pattern/Fingerprint Lock (Without Flash in Fastboot Mode)
-Remove Frp Lock / Account Lock (Edl Mode)
-Remove Frp Lock / Account Lock (Fastboot Mode)
-Remove Cloud Apks (Need Root)
-Factory Firmware Flash *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *More To Come*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   → *Falcon Pack Comes in 3 Editions*  ←   **

----------


## mohamed73

Pic Credis : jkmobile53

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم ياغالي

----------

